# Ur opinion of BROGUES?



## miss_pink (Jul 3, 2007)

hi all...brogues (boy-ish looking lace-ups) have been featured all thru my latest copy of SHop Til You Drop (monthly mag devoted to fashion and shopping! LLL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and was wondering what *YOU* think of it?
im looking at the pictures alone, and nothing in me is saying BUY BUY BUY! i'm a heels girl by nature tho so i cud be somewat biased as well! haha.


----------



## user79 (Jul 3, 2007)

What are they? Shoes? Post a pic...


----------



## lara (Jul 3, 2007)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56470

General consensus is that they're great if you have the right clothing and personal style to pull them off, otherwise you look like a stereotypical frumpy librabrian.

I have a pair of cap toe two-tone Chanel brogues that I've owned for years - they were a lucky find in a second-hand shop - and they're endlessly classic, but they need a structured look to get them 'feel' right.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah I think you would have to be super confident to pull them off with a great outfit.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 17, 2007)

I like them, I had a pair many, many years ago.  I might consider them.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 17, 2007)

I dunno, I think it's difficult for anything in a 3-4inch heel to look boyish hehe, but I can see the inspiration for them.

I dont see myself personally wearing anything like that, I wear open toed/peep toes 12 months out of the year lol.  But those have their place, maybe if you were a waitress or something and the dresscode wanted shoes like that lol.


----------



## daFilli (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56470

General consensus is that they're great if you have the right clothing and personal style to pull them off, otherwise you look like a stereotypical frumpy librabrian.

I have a pair of cap toe two-tone Chanel brogues that I've owned for years - they were a lucky find in a second-hand shop - and they're endlessly classic, but they need a structured look to get them 'feel' right._

 

i agree if have the personal style to pull off something, then you can make things look different to how others may have first imagined them.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 19, 2007)

I love 'em! But agree that you'd most likely have to work your whole outfit around the shoes. I bet they'd look super hot though with everything in place!!! Now I want some haha


----------



## somethingsinful (Jul 22, 2007)

I *LOVE *them!


----------

